# Contact with ET



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

If it was possible to send music to beings on another world, which composer would you choose?? You have only 1 CD @ 80 minutes, and you are limited to one composer.
I would choose JS Bach, and more than likely “The Goldberg Variations” I enjoy this more than the “Forty Eight” I hope they wouldn’t think we were bragging.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> If it was possible to send music to beings on another world, which composer would you choose?? You have only 1 CD @ 80 minutes, and you are limited to one composer.
> I would choose JS Bach, and more than likely "The Goldberg Variations" I enjoy this more than the "Forty Eight" I hope they wouldn't think we were bragging.


I would send them Charles Dutoit's reading of Ravel's "Daphnis et Chloe" with the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> I would send them Charles Dutoit's reading of Ravel's "Daphnis et Chloe" with the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.


I second that. How about Bach's Mass in b minor, Brahms' German Requiem, Ligeti's Requiem, and Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 for the full spectrum?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

airad2 said:


> I second that. How about Bach's Mass in b minor, Brahms' German Requiem, Ligeti's Requiem, and Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 for the full spectrum?


You are missing the point!

1 CD.........1Composer


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

1 cd, but it must be one composer?

DG Original's with Pollini playing Prokofiev, Webern, Stravinsky and Boulez would be my choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

What's the matter, am I posting in a language that you do not understand


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Something with a very appropriate title - *Das Lied von der Erde*, by Herr Mahler. Grand enough and emotional enough to communicate even to the ETs!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Loving the alien - David Bowie


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Ghost Symphony's rendition of Capeditiea's Yearning for the World of Music.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

or Capeditiea's The Meeting. (which is really about a meeting with ETs :3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

John Cage again. If the aliens are hostile, they would only hear their own echo


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> John Cage again. If the aliens are hostile, they would only hear their own echo


Let's face it, the correct answer for every poll is John Cage.


----------

